# Rogue alternate trip suggestions



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

I’ve got an 8/26 Rogue launch. Doing a rain dance for y’all in the PNW. This will be my first trip to OR. If Taylor creek fire closes access, what would you choose for alternate boating options. We mostly will be in rafts and set up for multi day, but could car camp and do day trips. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RiverRhino (Aug 19, 2013)

8/26? I would worry about what your meal plan will be or what whiskey to bring. You will be fine.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Menu is done. Rye and ribeyes every night.


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

There's still access Via lower Graves creek road off I-5 in wolf creek. Last I heard it was clear and beautiful down there. Depending where your coming from it could actually make the trip easier if they are still issuing permits at graves creek.

Have fun!


----------



## keithh2o (Jan 27, 2009)

Try the Grand Rhonde in East/Central Oregon. No permit required.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

keithh2o said:


> Try the Grand Rhonde in East/Central Oregon. No permit required.


And very little water this time of year. It is near historic minimums.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I went down last week. The smoke was pretty thick when we got to Missouri Bar, but the wind picked up in the afternoon and things cleared up. It was pretty clear from smoke the rest of the way. I'm headed down the Rogue again this Monday. I will give a smoke report when I get back.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just got off the river. Clear blue skies for the first 3 days. Some smoke yesterday down lower due to the Klondike fire smoke blowing up river. It cleared up in the evening and was fine today. No guarantees it’ll stay that way, but it was a lot nicer in the river canyon than it is in the Rogue valley.


----------



## Seniel (Sep 3, 2018)

Grand Rhonde is my favorite!


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the help with suggestions and advice. Great to connect with some of y’all. There was no issue with the fire, except one of our crew got slightly turned around driving from Foster back to Bend. 

This is a great trip. Beautiful river. Just wish we had a few more miles and days.


----------

